# Need help picking out a CPU and Motherboard



## BrooksyX (Aug 19, 2011)

So basically I just got a raise at work and I worked a bunch of over time the last week and a half so I might be interested in getting a sweet sandy bridge set up but not sure if its worth it.

Right now I have 12gb of dd3 1333 ram which I plan on keeping and using with my build. Also I have msi 870-g45 motherboard that I just sent in for rma. The rest of my system is also listed in the specs. I just won a 1035t x6 thuban on ebay for $100 shipped but havent paid for it yet cause I am flat broke till payday and when financial aid goes through. 

So anyways what I was thinking was instead buy a i2500k and a lower end motherboard to go with it. Spending a little over $300 and selling my motherboard when it returns from RMA. I would also just not pay for the 1035t and take the non payment strike (no big deal). 

Here is what I was thinking about getting:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Tu...

Motherboard: BIOSTAR TZ68A+ LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s ...

Also get this so I can use my xigmatek dark knight: XIGMATEK ACK-I5363 Intel Core i7/Core i5 1155 comp...

So what do you guys think? Should I fork out a little more get a motherboard that supports 8x/8x crossfire instead of 16x/4x and get a second 6870 and a beefier psu down the road?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Aug 19, 2011)

down the road it will prob be a better idea to get a 7xxx or 6xx series card then another 6870


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 19, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> down the road it will prob be a better idea to get a 7xxx or 6xx series card then another 6870



Why is that?

Also would I just be bettor off not spending the money and just buying the 1035t and my motherboard when it comes back?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Aug 19, 2011)

you'll be single card and most likely a lot more powerful then cf 6870's


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 19, 2011)

^^ This is based on personal preference.

Back in the day CF was not supported very well.
But nowadays it is much better.

I personally prefer a single GPU over multiple GPU as well for less potential hassle, less noise and less heat.

In your case, I would go for a Bulldozer compatible motherboard so if Bulldozer is all it's cracked up to be then you can upgrade.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 20, 2011)

anyone else have any thoughts


----------



## happita (Aug 20, 2011)

I think that combo is fantastic. Plus later on down the road if time and firmware updates allow, you can drop an Ivy Bridge CPU if the Biostar can support it. But more than anything, I'd wait it out just a little more until BD comes out for some price drops. It won't be too much longer till it happens. Have your money for safekeeping until the time is necessary to get a new setup. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## blkhogan (Aug 20, 2011)

Do it bro. Have fun with the extra bones coming your way. You work to make it... you make it to spend it. Right? DO IT!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 20, 2011)

Why not a 2600k? HT+More Cache.

My 2600k@4.8+6870 get about 31,300 in 3d06. Oh, I won't run a crossfire or SLI rig again EVER. Way to many problems and by the time drivers and patches come out to make it work right I could have bought a faster single card. I've had CF 1950s, 3870s, 4870s, 5870s. I'm done with it. Just too expencive for small gains in -some- games. Completely ruins others. I found myself turning it off all the time.

I hate that Intel crippled the 2000 series with less cache then the gen Q before. Damn marketing teams.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 20, 2011)

What about this motherboard and an i5 2400 instead? I feel like that would be a nice combo for my 6870. Should still be able to reach 4.0ghz with ease

MSI PH67S-C43 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel H67 SATA 6Gb/s A...



Lazzer408 said:


> Why not a 2600k? HT+More Cache.
> 
> My 2600k@4.8+6870 get about 31,300 in 3d06. Oh, I won't run a crossfire or SLI rig again EVER. Way to many problems and by the time drivers and patches come out to make it work right I could have bought a faster single card. I've had CF 1950s, 3870s, 4870s, 5870s. I'm done with it. Just too expencive for small gains in -some- games. Completely ruins others. I found myself turning it off all the time.
> 
> I hate that Intel crippled the 2000 series with less cache then the gen Q before. Damn marketing teams.



I think a 2600k is a little out for my price range...


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 20, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> What about this motherboard and an i5 2400 instead? I feel like that would be a nice combo for my 6870. Should still be able to reach 4.0ghz with ease
> 
> MSI PH67S-C43 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel H67 SATA 6Gb/s A...
> 
> ...



I figured if you had enough for a 2500k then it's worth it to get the 2600k. If your going to get a 2400 your better off with a used Q9550 rig imo. Just because it's newer doesn't make it better.

I like my MSI board I just got for my 2600k. Great BIOS.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 20, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> I figured if you had enough for a 2500k then it's worth it to get the 2600k. If your going to get a 2400 your better off with a used Q9550 rig imo. Just because it's newer doesn't make it better.
> 
> I like my MSI board I just got for my 2600k. Great BIOS.




Well what about that motherboard with an i5 2500k


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> Well what about that motherboard with an i5 2500k



This is the one you want BIOSTAR TP67XE (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s ... and get a 2500k it is a monster mine does 4.9ghz 24/7 on air at reasonable voltage.  In the lower end price range this board is great 10 phase power and a overclocking monster Paul turned me on to it.  http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=510


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 20, 2011)

I do like that motherboard as well but seems like overkill since I probably wont do crossfire.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 20, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> Well what about that motherboard with an i5 2500k



Your best bet is reading reviews and/or reading newegg comments.


----------



## happita (Aug 20, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> I do like that motherboard as well but seems like overkill since I probably wont do crossfire.



It's really not overkill TBH. If you take other similar motherboards from more well-known names like ASUS and Gigabyte and you'd be paying twice what you would vs. a Biostar.
Stick with what you picked out, it's a killer combination 



Lazzer408 said:


> I figured if you had enough for a 2500k then it's worth it to get the 2600k. If your going to get a 2400 your better off with a used Q9550 rig imo. Just because it's newer doesn't make it better.



Actually, the 2400 destroys the old C2Q in basically every test with flying colors.


It would actually make more sense if he did go with the 2500k. Only $30 more for an extra 200Mhz + unlocked multiplier vs. the 2400.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 20, 2011)

happita said:


> Actually, the 2400 destroys the old C2Q in basically every test with flying colors.



Apps needing alot of cache will hand a 2400 it's ass when running on a Q9. Even with my 2600k I'm already noticing some things running slower. Like Windows 7 for one. lol and CAD apps.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> Apps needing alot of cache will hand a 2400 it's ass when running on a Q9. Even with my 2600k I'm already noticing some things running slower. Like Windows 7 for one. lol and CAD apps.



Not when overclocked, nothing else comes close.  My 1090T at 4.2ghz was crushed by a 2500k at 4.6ghz, heck it beat down my old i7920 at 4.3ghz, and when I say beats it down I mean knocks it's dick in the dirt.  These 2500K and 2600K chips once they break 4.3ghz are on a different level. Read this review and decide if a 2500k is worth the unlocked multiplier.  http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_corei7_2600k_and_corei5_2500k/. My windows load time dropped in half.  If you guys know me I have owned about every socket and chip out and these are different.  Pay attention to the overclocking section and performance. FYI I prefer AMD but this is a different animal we have here.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 21, 2011)

So I am thinking of getting an i5 2500k and this motherboard: 

BIOSTAR TP67XE (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s ...

I am also gonna get a pair of these ram sinks in red black to make my ram match the board and see if i can get them to bump up to a least 1600 with a little extra voltage:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-X-B-DDR-D...ltDomain_0&hash=item3f0ada886e#ht_3553wt_1110
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Heatsin...ltDomain_0&hash=item4841a12598#ht_3730wt_1110

What do you guys think?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 21, 2011)

trt740 said:


> Not when overclocked, nothing else comes close.  My 1090T at 4.2ghz was crushed by a 2500k at 4.6ghz, heck it beat down my old i7920 at 4.3ghz, and when I say beats it down I mean knocks it's dick in the dirt.  These 2500K and 2600K chips once they break 4.3ghz are on a different level. Read this review and decide if a 2500k is worth the unlocked multiplier.  http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_corei7_2600k_and_corei5_2500k/. My windows load time dropped in half.  If you guys know me I have owned about every socket and chip out and these are different.  Pay attention to the overclocking section and performance. FYI I prefer AMD but this is a different animal we have here.



A stock 9650 could beat a 1090T.  I'm running a 2600k@4.6 atm. OS boot time is bottlenecked by the drive not the cpu.  My load time (6600/9650/960/2600k) hasn't changed. Some apps my 9650 was faster.

BrooksyX - Get the 2600k if you can or at least the 2500k. The sinnks are nice but removing the stock ones might void the warranty. Any ram that comes without sinks is high CL junk.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 21, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> A stock 9650 could beat a 1090T.  I'm running a 2600k@4.6 atm. OS boot time is bottlenecked by the drive not the cpu.  My load time (6600/9650/960/2600k) hasn't changed. Some apps my 9650 was faster.
> 
> BrooksyX - Get the 2600k if you can or at least the 2500k.



I think the 2500k for sure. My budget is about $300 maybe I can squeeze $350.

Also do you guys think my psu is okay for an i5 2500k.

Recertified: OCZ StealthXStream OCZ500SXS-B 500W A...

It only has a 4pin *CPU* connector... Obviously I wouldnt try to run crossfire on it though.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 21, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> I think the 2500k for sure. My budget is about $300 maybe I can squeeze $350.
> 
> Also do you guys think my psu is okay for an i5 2500k.
> 
> ...



It's plenty for a 2500k+6870. 4-pin psu connector?  You mean the 4-pin CPU power?


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> A stock 9650 could beat a 1090T.  I'm running a 2600k@4.6 atm. OS boot time is bottlenecked by the drive not the cpu.  My load time (6600/9650/960/2600k) hasn't changed. Some apps my 9650 was faster.
> 
> BrooksyX - Get the 2600k if you can or at least the 2500k. The sinnks are nice but removing the stock ones might void the warranty. Any ram that comes without sinks is high CL junk.



I had a QX9650 aswell and i'm not so sure it would beat a 1190T both max overclocked  are very very similar ( since that was what the Phenom II was designed to compete with). I had the unlocked version in a Rampage Extreme so I don't agree at 4.3 ghz if memory serves me.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 21, 2011)

trt740 said:


> I had a QX9650 aswell and i'm not so sure it would beat a 1190T both max overclocked  are very very similar ( since that was what the Phenom II was designed to compete with). I had the unlocked version in a Rampage Extreme so I don't agree at 4.3 ghz if memory serves me.



I'm just not an AMD fan. I gave up on them years ago.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> I'm just not an AMD fan. I gave up on them years ago.



Here is my old thread http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54948&highlight=QX9650  Well you shouldn't have they make very good stuff.  I have actually had all the cpus we are talking about so in this I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 21, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> It's plenty for a 2500k+6870. 4-pin psu connector?  You mean the 4-pin CPU power?



yeah thats what I meant.

Maybe I will just go with this board: BIOSTAR TZ68A+ LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s ...

I don't necessarily plan on doing crossfire but it would be nice to have the option. But it would also be nice to have access to overclocking and the intel integrated graphics.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> yeah thats what I meant.
> 
> Maybe I will just go with this board: BIOSTAR TZ68A+ LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s ...
> 
> I don't necessarily plan on doing crossfire but it would be nice to have the option. But it would also be nice to have access to overclocking and the intel integrated graphics.



Good board  but not near as good as the one I posted. 4 phase power


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 21, 2011)

trt740 said:


> Good board bu but not near as good as the one I posted. 4 phase power



That is the board I want. I like the way it looks and the option for crossfire is nice too..

Ha well for $25 more bucks its worth it. Hopefully it will stay that price until monday when I get my financial aid. Payday isnt until like thursday.

Edit: also would I be able to get the full 10 phase power with only a 4 pin psu cable?


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> That is the board I want. I like the way it looks and the option for crossfire is nice too..
> 
> Ha well for $25 more bucks its worth it. Hopefully it will stay that price until monday when I get my financial aid. Payday isnt until like thursday.



Don't get me wrong 4 phase power will get you to 4.3ghz+ but there is a difference.  It depends on your PSU but mine runs fine on a 4 pin right now. I hooked it up for wire management reasons and it is as stable as it was with the 8pin. The 4 and 8 pin are on the same line but I needed a half inch more length to hide the wire.   ( seem like I always need just a half inch more) Doh!!!  Mines a Digital powered 8+2 phase power system.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 21, 2011)

trt740 said:


> Don't get me wrong 4 phase power will get you to 4.3ghz+ but there is a difference.  It depends on your PSU but mine runs fine on a 4 pin right now. I hooked it up for wire management reasons and as stable as it was with the 8pin.



Okay so your board it is. I do prefer that one and eventually I do plan on getting a beefier psu. Are a lot of them starting to come with 2x 8 pin connectors? I have never seen that before.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> Okay so your board it is. I do prefer that one and eventually I do plan on getting a beefier psu. Are a lot of them starting to come with 2x 8 pin connectors? I have never seen that before.



They come with either one 8 pin that breaks into two 4 pin or a 8 pin seperate from a 4 pin it just depends.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 21, 2011)

trt740 said:


> They come with either one 8 pin that breaks into two 4 pin or a 8 pin seperate from a 4 pin it just depends.



okay ill have to look out for that.

What about my cooling. Do you think a xigmatek dark knight is good enough for a 4.5ghz+ overclock? I don't know how hot these chips get.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> okay ill have to look out for that.
> 
> What about my cooling. Do you think a xigmatek dark knight is good enough for a 4.5ghz+ overclock? I don't know how hot these chips get.


Without a doubt it will


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2011)

No they do come with dual EPS 8 pin connectors now too. While TRT is correct, there are more boards and PSUs with dual 8-pin options  Maybe not the exact units you are discussing, but they do exist


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> No they do come with dual EPS 8 pin connectors now too. While TRT is correct, there are more boards and PSUs with dual 8-pin options



here is some info about the biostar board

Rounding the final corner, we can see that the BIOSTAR TP67XE has a pair of 8pin CPU power plugs. Using the second 8pin is only needed in times of extreme overclocking with sub-ambient cooling. Just behind the coaxial SPDIF out is a series of LED's; these will indicate the number of power phases that the BIOSTAR TP67XE is supplying to the CPU. Surrounding the LGA1155 socket we can see that BIOSTAR uses solid capacitors for an increased lifespan.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah IDK, I would fill the holes or have a PSU capable of powering it if need be

From what I see with this m-ATX I'm using, a 4-pin handles 4.5ghz w/o issue. I cant really see a need for the extra plug other than more stability in the power being sent.

Talk with cadaveca on this, but the multi on the chips are determined by like a 125W drawn through the CPU. Once you hit that limit, you are sort of done, so I don't see the need for more places to add useless power anyways

I sort of came into the thread half-assed, I will admit Seems like we are discussing marketing ploys at this point more than the need or usage of the dual 8-pins


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just read the manual it only need a 4 pin but is recommend both 8 pins be filled if extreme overclocking is done. From experience a 4 pin will get you well past 4.6ghz and beyond and that board has similar phase power as mine.  If you notice I have a very full case.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 21, 2011)

okay well either way sounds like a solid board. Here a guy has a used one for $115. Maybe he would take a lower offer. Hope I can find a deal on a 2500k too. I would consider $200 a decent deal:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOSTAR-TP6...therboards&hash=item415c7366e3#ht_1638wt_1139

Should I offer the guy like $100~$110? Or just try to get a new one.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2011)

here is what it says

ATXPWR2/3: ATX Power Source Connectors
These connectors provide +12V to CPU power circuit. If the CPU power plug is
4-pin, please plug it into Pin 1-2-5-6 of ATXPWR2/3.


then later says

Note:
Generally, any of ATXPWR2 and ATXPWR3 can be plugged. When system is
overclocked, it is recommended to plug in both ATXPWR2 and ATXPWR3 for stability


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 21, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> okay well either way sounds like a solid board. Here a guy has a used one for $115. Maybe he would take a lower offer. Hope I can find a deal on a 2500k too. I would consider $200 a decent deal:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOSTAR-TP6...therboards&hash=item415c7366e3#ht_1638wt_1139
> 
> Should I offer the guy like $100~$110? Or just try to get a new one.



 I'd never buy a board off ebay.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 21, 2011)

trt740 said:


> This is the one you want BIOSTAR TP67XE (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s ... and get a 2500k it is a monster mine does 4.9ghz 24/7 on air at reasonable voltage.  In the lower end price range this board is great 10 phase power and a overclocking monster Paul turned me on to it.  http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=510





BrooksyX said:


> So I am thinking of getting an i5 2500k and this motherboard:
> 
> BIOSTAR TP67XE (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s ...
> 
> ...



The TP67XE is the BEST budget overclocking board on the market, and performs well above it's asking price. Im running a Asus P8P67 Pro, Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 and the Biostar. Both the Asrock and Asus are more expensive, but I can't say they are any better. Really good choice here. The 2500k is a great chip. I personally wouldn't go with a non-k chip, as you would have no option to overclock it if you decided you wanted to later on.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 21, 2011)

Awesome, I definitely love your guys suggestions. I think that board with the 2500k would make for an awesome combo thats definitely future proof. Also hopefully ill be able to get a slight increase on my ram's speed, up from 1333.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nothing is future proof.  But I do still have my old Q6600 on a Rampage Formula with a 5870. Still runs everything I throw at it.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 21, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> Nothing is future proof.  But I do still have my old Q6600 on a Rampage Formula with a 5870. Still runs everything I throw at it.



ha true but I think it will be good enough for me for the next couple years. Hopefully... lol


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 22, 2011)

So just ordered a i5 2500k from a guy on hard forum for $190 shipped and bought my motherboard. In the end I decided to go with this one instead:

ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance LGA 1155 Intel P67...

Will save me money in the long run becuase it has an ide port and 2 ps/2 connections. (i still use ide and ps/2 for now.) Also I wont be tempted at crossfire so it will save me money on buying a new psu and a 2nd 6870. Helps fight the upgrade bug 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't forget that some of that 129.99 pays for "Fatal1ty" instead of more capacitors. 

What about matx?

I just built on this board and love it. MSI Z68MA-ED55 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6...


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 23, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> Don't forget that some of that 129.99 pays for "Fatal1ty" instead of more capacitors.
> 
> What about matx?
> 
> I just built on this board and love it. MSI Z68MA-ED55 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6...



Yeah I know. I just liked the color scheme on that board a little better and having the ide port was the deciding factor for me. According to some of the reviews though it has no problem getting a 2500k up to 5ghz. So I should be able to get it up to about 4.5ghz easily I hope.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have trouble getting my 2600k over 4.6 stable. Takes too much voltage to do so. They are very overclockable chips though.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 23, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> I have trouble getting my 2600k over 4.6 stable. Takes too much voltage to do so. They are very overclockable chips though.



Yeah well I figure 4.5ghz should be perfect for me. My 6870 will probably already be bottlenecking the 2500k as it is.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 23, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> Yeah well I figure 4.5ghz should be perfect for me. My 6870 will probably already be bottlenecking the 2500k as it is.



I dunno. Personally I think these chips were a bit overhyped. Yes they are fast as hell and o/c like a mofo, but so did the generation before. The people hyping up the chip must have upgraded from a Celeron D.  If you mean the 6870 being the limiting fps factor? Maybe. 250fps isn't enough?


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 23, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> I dunno. Personally I think these chips were a bit overhyped. Yes they are fast as hell and o/c like a mofo, but so did the generation before. The people hyping up the chip must have upgraded from a Celeron D.  If you mean the 6870 being the limiting fps factor? Maybe. 250fps isn't enough?



ha well I guess it depends on the games I play but should be fine in starcraft ii. Its the main game I play. I always play with vsync on though. Can't stand the tearring. I did just buy a new monitor this morning: Acer S211HLbd 21.5'' 5ms  LED-Backlight LC...

A guy is coming today to buy my 19". It was time to upgrade to 1080p  Now I just need to stop spending money


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 23, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> ha well I guess it depends on the games I play but should be fine in starcraft ii. Its the main game I play. I always play with vsync on though. Can't stand the tearring. I did just buy a new monitor this morning: Acer S211HLbd 21.5'' 5ms  LED-Backlight LC...
> 
> A guy is coming today to buy my 19". It was time to upgrade to 1080p  Now I just need to stop spending money



oooo purdy. I'm using an old Soyo 24". Backlight bleed is aweful. I've hear the LED backlights bleed alot less. I haven't shopped for an LCD display in awhile but it's on my list of to-dos once I catch up on some cash. Let me know how you like yours when it shows up.

Which case are you using for the build?


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah it should be nice and ill let you know. I have a samsung 40" LED LCD that i use with my htpc rig running xbox media center. It has an awesome picture, even with SD video. But the 720p/1080p just looks gorgeous. 

As for the case I am using this one: Xigmatek ASGARD II B/B CPC-T45UC-U01 Black / Black...

Not the best case but for the price its fine. Stays cool enough and my jigsaw fixed all the cable managment issues


----------

